# Koda 17 weeks - is he too skinny?



## MomOfBroncoandKoda (Apr 15, 2011)

We love him whether he's fat or skinny but everyone tells us how skinny he is. I think he looks rather healthy, what do you guys think?


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

I thinks he is very handsome!! and healthy! I don't know why everyone thinks GSDs' should be heavy!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Koda looks pretty darn good to me.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I think what people are seeing is the fine bone, the lack of under coat , and a flat laying close to the body coat . He is okay for his build . 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

He looks perfect to me.


----------



## Chrissy_GSD (Jul 3, 2011)

He's beautiful and his size looks fine to me!
We constantly have people tell us that Zahra is too skinny, they have actually stopped us on the street and asked if we're feeding her enough (which we of course do, she eats like a horse!). The fact is that keeping them on the lean side is much much healthier for them in regards to bone development and overall health.
As long as you're feeding him correctly and exercising him, I see no problem with his weight at all!


----------



## danbibby (May 22, 2011)

17 weeks, looks well proportioned. Obviously gets a lot of exersize.


----------



## MomOfBroncoandKoda (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone.. I feel a lot better now!!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Keep doing whatever you're doing, he looks great. Everyone thought Stosh was too skinny too, the neighbors even came over to ask if I was feeding him enough.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Yup, your pup looks fine for his age, and most importantly healthy! And very adorable too


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

He looks great! 

I would rather see a leaner GSD than an overweight one. Much better for their hips!


----------

